# Are they really?



## Spuzzi (Jan 8, 2005)

Are siberian cats really hypoallergenic, because I'm in CAnada at the mo with familiy friends witha partially sibi cat and she is absolutely NONallergic. She looks exactly like a sibi too! Please help, becuase if they are I may be able to get a cat!  My mum has fallen in LOVE with this cat!


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Spuzzi here's an excerpt from the source below. Please read the whole article.  Good luck. I know how much you want a cat.

How is it that the Siberian is hypo-allergenic?

Scientists have named the protein in the feline saliva, FEL D-1. When the cat cleans itself, the protein then dries on the fur leaving dander. The dander particles are small and air filters cannot remove them from the air. The Siberian is void of the FEL D1 protein, therefore no dander. However if the allergic party suffers from the IgE late trigger' antibody reaction, their chances of compatibility of owning a Siberian are lowered

http://www.siberiancats.com/allergy.htm


----------



## Spuzzi (Jan 8, 2005)

thnks SO SO much!  I'm going to show this to my mum. SHe fell in love with that cat and said that one day (when our Shihtzu is gone  poor pup...getting planned ahead like that) we will get a cat and it will live with our Beardie.


----------

